

Gaussian Process School Notes - groar
http://gpss.cc/gprs15a/

======
varelse
Very strange, there are videos for the 2014 edition on YouTube, but not this
year...

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhoHEZlJjdQKI1cs5yPRU...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhoHEZlJjdQKI1cs5yPRUYdgcsE0HctoQ)

Because while I'd love to fly to Italy, I suspect I'd be completely jetlagged
for a couple days and by then, the winter school would be over.

So if I were to go to one of these things, I'd love to be able to rewatch the
lectures at my leisure (not that I suspect much has changed since 2014).

